# Here we go again!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread
Let's reply to this thread and see how many different states or countries this fish was caught in and how much it has weighed.
I heard first it was caught out of Strawberry and weighed 34#.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Canada I believe, it isn't in Utah for sure. Those guys own a couple of world records including Burbot. :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually I remember now where it was caught. :idea: There is this little stream that you have to follow for like 36 miles and you end up at a giant lake that no one knows about, except these guys and me of course. I heard they caught it with some rainbow powerbait, I am sure that pisses you elite fly fisherman off. :shock: :wink: :mrgreen: He was using one of those collapsible fishing rods with 6 pound test and fought it for like 14 hours and 22 minutes. I would tell you the exact place but I would have to kill you. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So tired of that crap...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sour ... =&gs_rfai=


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

jahan said:


> Canada I believe, it isn't in Utah for sure. Those guys own a couple of world records including Burbot. :shock:


I know exactly where it was caught, when, what with, and the boys' names. I was asking for people to post up where they had heard(rumor)it was from. :wink:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I got this in an e-mail the other day. heading "Record Rainbow caught in Flaming Gorge". :roll: Any body got a copy of the HUGE Musky that was caught out of Yuba? Wait are'nt they Northerns in Yuba. :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had this sent to me last week along with the Burbot. Without a doubt where I work they know we fish....sent them the real scoop on the Rainbow including a link to the Burbot catch. 

Have to say though these boys can fish in Canada and good on them. WTG and look'n forward to seeing their next record catch. :wink: 

Amazing the stories of where any potential WR fish was caught...anyone involved in fish'n will do the research to get the 'rest-of-the-story' is all I'll say. 

Too badfolks receive an e-mail (we've all I believe fallen into the trap and become wiser from it) and take it as 'das-truth' about a catch. Oh well...

...hopefully you folks we'll believe us when we post up how we finally surpassed Ray Johnsons....TM state C&R record...hopefully it will happen before we're pushing up dasies... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

pkred said:


> Any body got a copy of the HUGE Musky that was caught out of Yuba? Wait are'nt they Northerns in Yuba.


Oh, that one has been on internet only about 400,000 times. :roll: Usually the Big Northern pike munching the little pike picture followed by an unrelated pic of a guy holding a huge Pike. (caught in the Netherlands) Usually the heading is "Look what happened at Yuba last week!!! (Or Redmond, or any number of other lakes.)

At least it isn't a thread about the hoax of Obama banning sportfishing. O-|-O


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually, I caught that fish out of the Bear River last summer on a grey hackle. These two nice young men came along and asked if they could hold it for a minute, and I saw no harm in letting them take a picture or two to show thier mother. That's the rest of the story!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyoguy said:


> Actually, I caught that fish out of the Bear River last summer on a grey hackle. These two nice young men came along and asked if they could hold it for a minute, and I saw no harm in letting them take a picture or two to show thier mother. That's the rest of the story!


What you didn't tell everyone is i gave you that fish an hour before you let them take the pic. How did that thing taste anyway??? :O>>:


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> [How did that thing taste anyway??? :O>>:


Well, it was a little tough, but with lots of A1 , was able to get it down.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

looked stunted


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> looked stunted


LMAO!!!! -_O-


----------

